# BFN but still no AF after nearly 2weeks?!



## keldan89

Hi ladies,

I have been searching the boards but can't really find anyone that's had this?

I had my 1st round of ivf/icsi last month. Had 1 3AA blast put back 10th October & my otd was 24th october. We got bfn so was told to carry on with the progesterone (crinone) then test again 48 hours later which we did with 2 x frer. Still bfn so i stopped the crinone that night.

That was 10 days ago & I'm still waiting got AF to show!   I tested again this morning but still bfn. I've had some cramping since et but I don't feel like AF is on her way. Ih had very minir bleeding for 1 day 1week after et which the condultant thought was implantation. Could that have been af? It wasnt anywhere near a light flow, literally just red when i wiped then it went. My clinic said to wait another couple of weeks & if still no AF to call them again.

Has anyone else waited this long, or longer after stopping crinone? Or is there still some minuscule possibility that the hpts are wrong & I am actually pg?   Its very frustrating cos I want to move on but feel I can't til AF arrives!  

Thank you
Xx


----------



## XandersMom

Hi Keldan,

I'm 3 days after stopping medication and I haven't had af yet. Have you actually had a blood test for HCG? if not then there's a possibility that ur BFN is wrong. But if its been confirmed by blood then its correct. I don't think that day of bleeding was ur af. Your af will come when your BBT drops. Mine is still high at the moment and thats because the progesterone did its job, Its dropping slowly so yours will probably be the same.

If you haven't had the blood test demand one because limbo is a horrible place to be!  I know what you mean about moving on 
hugs x


----------



## keldan89

Hi Xandersmon

Thanks for replying   my clinic don't do blood checks for hcg. Not at this stage anyway. They're an hour away as well so I can't just pop in quick to get it done   

I check my bbt every morning & it did drop slightly the morning after I stopped the pessaries but has gone up again slightly too! I didn't do it while on most of the 2ww so not sure how high it was then but on a natural cycle it would drop to around 36.2 before AF then range up to 36.4 prior to ov then after ov it would be between 36.6 and 36.9. The day after I stopped the pessaries it dropped from 36.6 to 36.3 but since then it's gone up again to around 36.5-36.7! So not much help either as it's between my normal temps for each range!  

Maybe I do still have a lot of progesterone in my system like you say. I'm sure 5 hpts can't be wrong but there's still that little devil on your shoulder saying maybe!  

I take it no one else has had to wait this long for AF then?! What have they done to me?!!!   

Xx


----------



## XandersMom

Hi Keldan, Has ur af arrived yet?  My temp dropped this morning down from 36.7 to 36.3 and I have period pains and there was a tiny bit of red when I wiped tonight so mine is on the way - at last!

I had emailed my Dr and told her that it was delayed and she told me to test again in a couple of days - that would have been tomorrow morning, but I wasn't going to bother testing because of my BFN blood test.

Hope ur ok x


----------



## keldan89

Morning. 

Nope still no sign yet.   my temp has been 96.7 for the last couple of days so not expecting it yet. I found a couple of people on dr google search yesterday who had exactly the same as me (slight bleed 7dpt but bfn) & their AF turned up 28-30 days after the bleed so im gonna give it til next fri as that would be 3 weeks off the pessaries then get the clinic to sort me out. My ovaries started to feel sore again last night like when I had the ohss but they're a bit better today.

Glad your AF has arrived. Hope it's not a bad one for you, I've read they can be quite heavy after a cycle of TX.   

Kel
Xx


----------



## XandersMom

Oh thats really strange maybe its best to go to the clinic?

My af was full on heavy yesterday but not painful and today it has gone really light! Very strange??


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies...

I appear to be suffering from the same thing.  I had a failed cycle (bfn) 6 weeks ago, but literally spotted for 2 days and didn't have a full flow period   and I am still waiting for my AF to turn up!.

Although strangely I had very bad ovulation pain 2 weeks ago and did a test and it looked like I was ovulating    So if that's true then I should get a period by the end of the week.  

I also had a blood test last week at the clinic to check my HCG levels too as they thought it was strange but they came back as negative, so all the progesterone has truly messed my hormones up.  I'm going to leave it another week and if AF still hasn't arrived, then I am going to see if they can give me an 
induced AF.

Best of Luck.

Lou.x


----------



## orlando08

Hi everyone,

It seems I am the same, my otd was 17oct with a bfn and I am still waiting for af. My clinic just put it down to my cycle being messed up with the drugs so I have been told just to wait, didn't know you could get an induced af...I think if mine isn't here by monday I am going to call the clinic again.. how frustrating


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies 

Glad I'm not the only one   had the tiniest bit of spotting today so maybe something will happen by the morning   My bbt is still 36.7 tho so not sure. If nothing by the morning I'm doing another hpt then calling the clinic. If this was a natural cycle I'd be nearly 4 weeks late! It's been 3 weeks now since our bfn. 

X


----------



## Loulou32

Morning Ladies...  

Well my AF finally arrived Last night, so only 6 weeks from my BFN!    am so glad it's here, but it looks like it's going to be a nasty one, was up
most the night in pain  

RobandM - I think they can give you a tablet called something like Provera, which you take for a week   and then I think your AF is meant to
appear a few days after stopping taking it.  I was going to give it a week and then ask my clinic about it.

Keldan89 - Sorry to hear that your AF hasn't arrived yet either, here's   it arrives soon.  

Lou.x


----------



## keldan89

Hi guys

Well my temp dropped yesterday morning & then AF showed up at lunch, finally!

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------

